# Büchertipps - Brauchbare Linux-Lektüren?

## Jose Hernandez

Hallo,

ich bin auf der suche nach brauchbaren Linux-Büchern, hatte mal irgendwann eins von Addison Wessley aber weiß nicht mehr wie das heißt. Kennt jemannd vieleicht ein Buch welches empfehlenswert wäre?

thx Jose

----------

## dkaplowitz

http://linux.oreilly.com/

http://networking.oreilly.com/

----------

## utang

Kommt ganz darauf an ob du allgemeine Bücher über Linux meinst oder welche die Spezielle Themengebiete abdecken. Im Inet ist sihcerlich www.linuxfibel.de ein guter anlaufpunkt.

ansonsten wäre vlt.

Handbuch zur UNIX Systemverwaltung [ISBN: 3827262380]

Handbuch zur Linux-Systemverwaltung [ISBN: 3827264421]

zu erwähnen oder halt mal die Seiten von 

www.addison-wesley.de

www.oreilly.de

www.suse.de

durchsuchen...

----------

## Inte

Schau mal im eMedia-Bookshop von Heise.

Ansonsten würd ich an Deiner Stelle einen Tag lang ausgiebig beim Buchhändler Deines Vertrauens die Regale durchstöbern.

Oder suchst Du was Bestimmtes?

Gruß, Inte.

----------

## mrsteven

Ich glaub' du meinst "Michael Kofler: Linux". Nicht schlecht das Teil, aber leider auch ziemlich teuer (49,95).

Aus dem Inhalt:

 Installation

 Schnelleinstieg (wichtigste Befehle)

 Userverwaltung

 Dateisystem

 Lilo/GRUB

 Drucken (auch CUPS) & Scannen

 XFree86-Konfiguration, einschließlich KDE und GNOME

 Linux und Netzwerke

 Internet

 Gimp

 LaTeX

 Emacs

also relativ umfassend und komplett.

----------

## Jose Hernandez

ich meinte mehr ein allgemeines weil ich war mir bisher nicht sicher ob manche Bücher nicht zusehr auf bestimmte Distributionen eingehen, bzw. in wie weit ich daraus brauchbare Infortmationen für Gentoo ziehen kann weil ich denke ich will schon bei Gentoo bleiben...

----------

## Jose Hernandez

teuer hin oder her hab ja bald geburtstag das passt schon   :Wink: 

----------

## Jose Hernandez

Aber ich glaube das war der Schinken @mrsteven mir geht es vor allem um die Userverwaltung und solche dinge da hab ich im Moment noch arge Probleme mit...

----------

## Inte

Was Allgemeines? Distributionsunabhängig?

Bitte schön:

Linux Systemadministration

Jochen Hein, Addison-Wesley

ISBN: 3-8273-1992-7

Preis: 49,95

Gruß, Inte.

----------

## Jose Hernandez

Wow, danke an alle für die schnellen Antworten!!!

hab selten ein Forum gesehen wo das so fix geht...

----------

## Carlo

Wo es sich schon um einen Bücherthread handelt, kann ich nicht anders; Es gibt vielleicht leckende Türen, wenn jemand mit dem Schmieröl zu großzügig war, aber Lektüre ist und bleibt Lektüre.

Ein Linux-Buch kann ich leider nicht empfehlen (der Kofler wird ja immer wieder als Einstiegslektüre ganannt), aber bei IBM developerWorks gibt es eine ganze Anzahl qualitativ guter Artikel.

Carlo

----------

## mec

hi,

ich empfehle dir 

LINUXWEGWEISER (ISBN: 3-89721-133-5) 

von Oreilly (Preis ~40 )

da ist alles drin, was man in der LINUXwelt so braucht. Ist wohl meiner Meinung das beste Buch hierzu.

Das gibt es auch als Onlinehandbuch! Möchte aber Link aus copyright-Gründen nicht posten! -> Googlen, it works!

Ansonsten ist das von INTE gepostete Buchtipp auch gut, dazu noch 

LINUX

Michael Kofler

ISBN 3-8273-1475-5

von ADDISON-WESSLEY (Preis ~50 )

----------

## kaasja

Nanu? Keiner erwähnt "Linux in a Nutshell"?

Ok, auf O'Reilly wurde schon verwiesen, aber da gibt es ja leider so viele schrecklich gute Bücher.  :Wink: 

MfG,

Karsten

----------

## Jose Hernandez

naja, mir tät ja auch ersmal eins reichen  :Wink: 

----------

## MrTom

Das Linux-Anwenderhandbuch gibt es Online, als Download und als Buch (ISBN 3-929764-06-7).

Es geht sehr stark auf die ganzen Kommandos ein, was mir persönlich sehr gut gefällt. Ich habe es mal vor einigen Jahren gekauft und schau immer wieder mal rein, wenn ich ein Bash-Script schreibe etc. Hauptsächlich ist es eine Zusammenfassung des Befehls "man".  Das Buch ist nicht der Hit, aber manchmal auch ganz hilfreich. Mal Online reinzulesen, schadet ja nix  :Smile: 

----------

## marc

hi

http://www.galileocomputing.de hier solltest du mal bei Openbook schauen und dir mal Unix-Guru runterladen. Alles steht da natürlich nicht drin.

http://www.oreilly.de/openbook

mfg

----------

